# Anybody hear from Bildon motorsports?



## tasty danish (Nov 29, 2009)

I've been trying to get in touch with Bildon about an order and some other general questions but they never respond to my email, and they aren't taking phone calls. Are they on this forum? any help?


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

Grapevine is people are having lots of trouble getting in touch w them or getting parts from them.


----------



## tasty danish (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't they have a reputation for customer service? I got my stuff fine, it's the taking care of me part that sucks...


----------

